# FWK Recommendations



## Vanoontour (1/5/18)

Evening All,

I've been away from the brewing scene for some time now but want to put a couple of beers down quickly for a 40th birthday coming up so FWKs are the go at the moment. Problem is I don't know what to choose...

Not everyone are going to be beer lovers but having said that I don't want megaswill coming out of my taps. I'm a fan of lighter hoppy beers, like session IPAs. Good hop aroma with a little bit of bitterness to back it up and nothing huge on the malt front.

I'm looking at the All Inn Brewing Lucy FWK but would like other options that match the above flavour profile. I live in Melbourne so can travel local, anything else would need to be shipped.

Over to you knowledgeable folk for the recommendations...


----------



## damo83 (3/5/18)

I can't really help with your requested style but I've used a few FWK's from Bacchus.
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=88
They've got a very good selection so there's bound to be something in there that tickles your fancy. They are in Brisbane though so shipping would need to be considered.


----------



## theQuinny (3/5/18)

I'm drinking an All Inn "Riptide" at the moment - quite good ... http://allinnbrewingco.com/project/riptide-fwk/


----------



## Lachlan Helbig (3/5/18)

I've tried the Morgan's Citra xpa and it was very nice, just added 5L of purified water and dry hopped 50g of Citra. They've got a mosiac xpa out now, which isbprobabis even better. Only downside is that price, but it's not more expensive than most other fwk's.


----------



## brewgasm (3/5/18)

I haven't done lucy but I have done quite a few AllInn kits. Off the top of my head, take a look at bearded dragon Aussie pale ale and contraband white IPA.

I did one of their IPAs years ago, it was full of magnum and it was amazing.

Got their red IPA in the fermentor at the moment. Not sure what to expect, may have a bit of a malt character but unsure.


----------



## theQuinny (3/5/18)

brewgasm said:


> contraband white IPA.



That's the one I had trouble with. Check the batch date: 14th Feb 2018.


----------



## Drewgong (3/5/18)

Ruby's amber ale is the best all in kit I've tasted I've done most of them. But I think it's been re named the blind axeman I dry hopped 60g of cascade on day 4 of fermentation


----------



## brewgasm (3/5/18)

theQuinny said:


> That's the one I had trouble with. Check the batch date: 14th Feb 2018.


I did my contraband in January so it was an earlier batch. Og 1.059, fg 1.004 abv 7.22%


----------



## brewgasm (3/5/18)

Drewgong said:


> Ruby's amber ale is the best all in kit I've tasted I've done most of them. But I think it's been re named the blind axeman I dry hopped 60g of cascade on day 4 of fermentation View attachment 112483


Seen it around, definitely wanna brew it


----------



## mongey (7/5/18)

I've ditched he all in kits. I used to be a big fan but the couple i have done since their whole re brand have been a disappointment

are you near grain and grape down there ? I heard nothing but good things about theirs


----------



## DU99 (7/5/18)

Grain and Grape have a selection of FWK's
artisansbottega at epping have a range of the allin brewing range
Homemake it also carry FWK'S


----------

